# Protein Shake for Bulking



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a recipe I got off the internet for a homemade shake for bulking. It is not a sweet tasting shake....

Ingredients:

2 or 3 scoops Whey- to get to 50 grams protein or so
1 Banana
1 tablespoon peanut butter
2/3 cup oats
10 oz skim milk
Handful of ice cubes

If you want, add a pinch of cinnamon. 

Run it in the blender for a minute or so...

Macros:
800 cals
80g Protein
80g Carb
20g Fat

I like the taste of these shakes, and two a day will definitely add to your bulking diet. Most of the carbs come from the banana and the oats. I don't know what the ice cubes do, but make it cold as hell...


----------



## Marshall (Feb 11, 2013)

Ice cubes make it thicker, give it a milkshake type consistency.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good. You could even sub some of the milk and whey with some liquid egg whites for a great source of protein!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I.drink one exactly like that daily.I run my old fashioned oats through a food processor to make oat flour which 1/3 cup = 1/2 cup non powdered.and add 2tbs coconut oil and coconut milk cause udder milk makes me have spit.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Looks good. You could even sub some of the milk and whey with some liquid egg whites for a great source of protein!



I actually was thinking about using egg whites.  I will give it a try today.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 11, 2013)

I add 1 carton Whipping Cream to my shakes. That's 750cals on top of the 500 Cals already in it


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 11, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> I add 1 carton Whipping Cream to my shakes. That's 750cals on top of the 500 Cals already in it




I like to use heavy cream in mine too, although I've never used a whole carton.  :lightbulb:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 11, 2013)

I always seam to come close to choking to death on the ground oats. It's likely just me, but coughing oatmeal out my nose is never fun LOL

Nice shake,
Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol well hawks regurgetate food for their young or is that an owl..?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 13, 2013)

My first PWO is just wpi and water to get it to hit the intestine faster then a bit later I do

16oz 1% milk
50g protein blend
4 egg whites
1 banana
2tbs MCT oil or raw organic coconut oil 
1/2 cup oat flower
1tbs vanilla extract 

It's a lot to drink but I think it works out to is like 85g~ protein


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Here is a recipe I got off the internet for a homemade shake for bulking. It is not a sweet tasting shake....
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Good recipe for the protein shake. 
It is really very good for the muscles building and bulking. 
I like your this protein shake recipe. 
Thanks for sharing it here.


----------

